# Last chance for fly fishing class



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

There are only 3 spots left for the spring class offered by the Pensacola club: FLy Fishers of NW Florida (enrollment is limited to 15). Classes will be on Mondays from 6:00 - 8:00 PM starting March 13. Classes will include casting instruction by FFF Certified Instructor Jonas Magnusson, fly tying including all materials, presentation by Capt. Baz on local saltwater fishing, and more. Registration costs $50 and that includes complimentary membership in the club for 2017. Classes meet at the clubhouse at Mira Flores Park on 17th by the railroad bridge. For more information email [email protected].
Thank you!!


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Enrollment is full.
Next class next spring. New members always welcome.
Enjoy the great fishing we have right here!!!


----------

